# Sub Contractors wanted Elgin, Il



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Snow removal company looking for sub contractors to fill positions for the 2013/14 snow season.

Most of the work is located in the Elgin/Hanover Park area.

Plow trucks

Skid steers

Wheel loaders

Pay is based on equipment and experience.

*Must have minimum 2-3 years experience.*

PM if your interested


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Still looking for more subs. 


Also looking for CDL driver.
Also looking for driver for a plow truck.


----------



## BPPlowing (Nov 14, 2013)

give me a call at 224-639-9349 or text me


----------



## fastpony58 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey let me know if your still looking, I have a truck, or I can drive CDL.

[email protected]


----------

